# Newbie seeks help to overclock old pc



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi:wave:;

I am resurrecting an old pc with an Asus P4U800-X with P4 2.6Ghz chip 2.5gb ram. As I compare it to an old ECS mobo equipped with an Athlon XP 2000 chip with 2gb ram it's quite slow especially doing drawings and small editing of jpegs.:sigh:

I know that it can be adjustd to perform a bit faster(even faster than the Athlon...I assume..)but I haven't tried overclocking yet.:4-dontkno 

Can you ask someone here kindly to take a look and perhaps give me a decent/safe adjustment of sorts....where I can begin and stuff.

I am totally a newbie with this endeavor (even the ratios I don't quite understand) but I'd like very much that the old system perform better speedwise.

Here are some info on the old system listed below. If there are some details that are needed more I'd be happy to post it here. 

The P4 2.6Ghz P4U800-X

CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
Motherboard Name Asus P4U800-X (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset ULi/ALi M1683
System Memory 2560 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award (11/10/04)
CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4
CPU Alias Northwood, A80532
CPU Stepping D1
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F29h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2666.51 MHz (original: 2667 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 20.0x
CPU FSB 133.33 MHz (original: 133 MHz)
Memory Bus 133.33 MHz

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset ULi/ALi M1683
Memory Timings 3-5-5-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Wintec 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM2 1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-4-4-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM3: Kingston K 1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)

I am using an Electron 600w psu. The cpu heatsink and fan is the original Intel P4 pack. I have no other cooling mechanisms except 3 case fans(1 for the hdd). 

Thank you:wave:!


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Additional:

Everest Home Edition Summary:
---


Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 3
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)


Motherboard	
CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
Motherboard Name	Asus P4U800-X (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset	ULi/ALi M1683
System Memory	2560 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Award (11/10/04)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 (256 MB)
3D Accelerator	nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Monitor	Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (185342)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	ULi/ALi M5455 AC'97 Audio Controller

Storage	
IDE Controller	ALi M5229 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller	VIA RAID Controller - 3249
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	ST3160215A (149 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive	WDC WD32 00AAJS-07M0A0 SCSI Disk Device (298 GB)
Optical Drive	ASUS DRW-1612BL
Optical Drive	SONY DVD-ROM DDU1632
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	152617 MB (98117 MB free)
F: (NTFS)	133626 MB (100252 MB free)
G: (NTFS)	171608 MB (126892 MB free)
Total Size	447.1 GB (317.6 GB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network	
Network Adapter	WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface (210.1.86.197)
Modem	Aztech SoftK56 Data Fax PCI Modem

Peripherals	
Printer	Adobe PDF
Printer	Canon iP1900 series
Printer	PDFCreator
Printer	Send To OneNote 2007
USB1 Controller	ULi/ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller	ULi/ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller	ULi/ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
USB2 Controller	ULi/ALi M5273 USB 2.0 Host Controller
USB Device	Generic USB Hub


Thank you!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

up the fsb 10 MHz save and reboot. if you get into windows rinse & repeat.

Once you have uppped the FSB by 60MHz you must stress test for 1 hour using prime 95 whilst moniotiring the temps with core temp or real temp.

If the temps get above 60 degrees c then you need to lower the overclock or get better cooling.

when the system wont boot into windows you need to raise the vcore voltage to the next level and find a voltage that will let you boot into windows.

when you find an overclock you are happy with you stress test with prime95 for 6 hours atleast whilst monitoring the temps.

When you find an overclock your happy with you can do thing such as setting the northbridge and southbridge voltages although this isn't always neccesary.

what you must do is set the PCI-e frequency to 100 and you must set the the ram voltage to the manufacturers stated setting (don't leave these on auto.


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi greenbrucelee;

Thanks for the reply.

Kindly see newbie responses/more inquiries below, thank you:

(1) "up the fsb 10 MHz save and reboot. if you get into windows rinse & repeat."

-- I will have to do that in the BIOS correct? 

-- So for my Pheonix AwardBIOS 
( BIOS Type:Award
Award BIOS Type : Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS Message : ASUS P4U800-X ACPI BIOS Revision 1006)

..I'll go Advanced>Current FSB Frequency 533Mhz....I will change it to +10Mhz (543Mhz) then save>reboot.

-- What may I know is "rinse"?(...sorry newbie here..lol!)

-- If I cannot boot into Windows....will I abandone FSB increase and go to the next step which is #4? (listed below)

-- Or, will I maintain +10Mhz and go to #4? 

--------------------

(2) "Once you have uppped the FSB by 60MHz you must stress test for 1 hour using prime 95 whilst moniotiring the temps with core temp or real temp."

-- From 533Mhz I will raise it up to 593Mhz I will start Prime95 stress test. My P4 is not supported by Coretemp / Realtemp. Linderman has suggested PCwizard. Okay if I use that instead of PCWizard or SensorsViewPro trial? 

-------------------

(3) "If the temps get above 60 degrees c then you need to lower the overclock or get better cooling."

-- If I see that the temp registers 60degC while Prime95 is still completing it's run for 1 hour will I stop/cancel Prime95 or wait till it finishes?

-- How can I lower the overclock?

-- If temp registers below 60degC after 1 hour stress test, say, +/- 2degC of 60degC..what's the next step?

--------------------

(4) "when the system wont boot into windows you need to raise the vcore voltage to the next level and find a voltage that will let you boot into windows."

-- How can I raise the core voltage to the next level? Is it in Advanced>Frequency Voltage Control>Speed Spectrum?

-- If it's there that I will go, the values are as follows: (Disabled) (+/- 0.1%) to (+/-1.0%)..I'll select from (+/- 0.1%) towards a successful boot correct?

-- If I obtain a successful boot will I return to #1 and do the FSB +10Mhz and continue towards reaching 60Mhz?

---------------------

(5) "when you find an overclock you are happy with you stress test with prime95 for 6 hours atleast whilst monitoring the temps."

-- While stress testing for 6 hours minimum, what maybe "un-natural symptoms" I'll have to be alert about or be wary about? What are the common ill-results when an overclock I seem to like is not really the one?

------------------

(6) "When you find an overclock your happy with you can do thing such as setting the northbridge and southbridge voltages although this isn't always neccesary."

-- I'll pass on this since you said it isn't always necessary.

------------------

(7) "what you must do is set the PCI-e frequency to 100 and you must set the the ram voltage to the manufacturers stated setting (don't leave these on auto)."

-- When will I do this? At what stage will I do this?

-- Advanced>PCI Cnfiguration>PCI Latency Timer....correct?

-- How can I set ram voltage? I don't know where it is?

-- In Everest Home report I see "Module Voltage : SSTL 2.5 -- for all my 3 rams" in the SPD section, is that the manufacturer stated setting? 


--------------------

I hope I did not bore you on my newbie questions..I do am trying to learn this and I hope through yur help I'll get a decent setting that will improved the old pc's performance.

Thank you very much!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Dundertaker said:


> Dundertaker said:
> 
> 
> > I will have to do that in the BIOS correct?
> ...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I forgot your board is a socket 478, the "northwood" cores were modest overclockers but in retrospect this generation Intel Pentium 4 was not a very good overclocker at all

in your shoes I would opt for a cheap cpu upgrade like this; its alot faster due to expanding the cpu bus from 533mhz to 800mhz and a faster cpu

http://cgi.ebay.com/INTEL-P4-3-0GHZ...35QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCPUs?hash=item335aa8f713


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi;

Please see attached files for your perusal. These are the data I have obtained when I did:

Prime95 Stress test for 6 hours+ = no errors / warnings
Prime95 CPU Temp range = from 52degC to 56degC

SensorView data:
idle without load: 40degC
with load: 44 degC to 48degC
load was antivirus scanning/firewall/music files play/defrag

I have 4 80mm case fan ( added 1) in addition to the original intel cpu fan

Thank you.


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi;

Please see images attached.

Thank you.


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi:wave:;

@ greenbrucelee;

Thanks for the repy.

I have to read it all first and will get back to you on this.:wink:

Thanks for the guidance.

@ linderman;

Oh is that so:sigh:....the original chip installed in the Asus P4U800-X was a Celeron 1.7Ghz (Motherboards, Bios & CPU>Re:Asus P4U800-X motherboard "SATA-IDE hdd" and "processor upgrade" questions).

I just bought the P4 chip last week. I was having a hard time locating a 2.8Ghz and 3.0Ghz here in our area so I opted for the 2.6Ghz..:sigh:

Isn't it advisable?...I can still try to overclock it can I? I'm just after a decent/safe overclock that will run CAD/photo editing smooth without having to wait long as I do some stuff. 

The P4 pc is a second pc so when needed I can do work on it. I prefer the new one here an AMD Phenom pc but when a family member needs it and I have work to do the P4 can fill the gap. 

Thank you!:wink:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can still overclock it although you may not get much out of it.


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi guys:wave:;

I noticed something in the BIOS earlier. I cannot adjust the settings for the FSB and vcore voltage. Please see attached images of the BIOS screen. 

They are grayed-out and cannot be selected for me to have a chance to change it.

Also, I noticed something with the Everest Home edition report that quite did not match the settings I see in the Advanced>Chip configuration.

Everest detects my previous ram timings as: 3 - 5 -5 -8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Out of curiosity I tried to check adjusting it. CL can be changed successfully by selecting Chip confihuration>CAS Read Latency> (Manual) from Auto by SPD. The selection were 2.0(DDR) / 2(SDR), 2.5(DDR) / 3(SDR), 3(DDR) / 3(SDR).

DRAM performance can be changed to Manual from Auto by SPD to change the DRAM settings. 

Correct me if I am wrong here, is:

tRP = RP
tRAS = RAS
tRCD = RCD

If so, the set value that I see in the BIOS doesnt match the Everest timings 3 - 5 - 5 - 8(CL-RCD-RP-RAS). The BIOS reads:

tRP = 3T (adjustments are from 5T, 4T, 3T, 2T)
tRAS = 6T (adjustments are from 8T, 7T, 6T, 5T)
tRCD = 3T (adjustments are from 5T, 4T, 3T, 2T)

which is in Everest Home 3 - 3 - 3 - 6(CL-RCD-RP-RAS) or (CL - tRCD - tRP - tRAS)

Also, when I try to change tRP - 2T, tRAS - 5T and tRCD - 2T it does not reflect any changes in the Everest Readings which is still "x - 5 - 5 - 8" with the exception of CAS Read Latency which I can change. 

I am getting confused or maybe I just read it wrong or doing it wrong or something...:4-dontkno 

What will I do?:4-dontkno

Can someone take a look at these and explain it to me..please..:sigh:

Thank you very much!:wave:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if they are greyed out then you can't do anything. THis will probably be why the temps are not shown. Some manufacturers lock the BIOS so you can't overclock because overclocking voids the warranty.

Sorry there is nothing you can do.

do not change those settings in the ram, there is no need and since you cannot overclock changing those will make no difference.


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi guys:wave:;

Just an additional from the previous post.

The vcore settings are also "grayed-out":sigh:. Please see attached image. I can't seem to adjust it also. The manual says, the board detects it automatically. No other info are given. 

Can you help me with this?:4-dontkno

Wha can I do or check?:4-dontkno

Thanks again!:wave:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

as I said you can't do anything because your BIOS is locked.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what happens when you open the "cpu configuration" tab there should be settings to alter in there ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

greenbrucelee said:


> as I said you can't do anything because your BIOS is locked.





I wonder why he has no FSB adjustments ? its not like the board is a micro-atx with onboard video?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

linderman said:


> I wonder why he has no FSB adjustments ? its not like the board is a micro-atx with onboard video?


not sure, I have seen boards with a BIOS where you can't do diddley squat apart from scroll through the sections.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you could try this, dont go crazy

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=189


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

greenbrucelee said:


> not sure, I have seen boards with a BIOS where you can't do diddley squat apart from scroll through the sections.



yeah, thats sooooo true

I used to overclock my old asus P4P800-E deluxe but I dont remember exactly how I did it, just remember it didnt amount to squat


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

linderman said:


> yeah, thats sooooo true
> 
> I used to overclock my old asus P4P800-E deluxe but I dont remember exactly how I did it, just remember it didnt amount to squat


I once had a board and the only way I could overclock it was to raise the multiplier but I couldn't do anything else.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted dont increase your FSB or clock as its called by more than 5mhz at a time


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi guys;

@ linderman;

I am also wondering why I don't have FSB adjustments...I am attaching the other pics of the bios for your perusal.

Maybe I can unlock or you guys here can have a wrok around for it or something.....

help...

@ greenbrucelee;

Thanks for the reply.

How can I unlock it or is there a way to work around on it?

help...

Thank you guys!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

use this

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=189


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi;

Please see attached images.

I'll download Clockgen 1.0.5.3 and give it a try.

Thank you very much.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do not change any of th dma stuff.

Also have a look in the section called hardware monitor that should contain your temperatures and voltages.


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi guys;

I am having probems with the PLL of my system in Clockgen..seems it does not cover the P4 system I have...Any more opinions?

Thank you!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I think you are out of options


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Joe:wave:;

Seems your right. 

Well I tried and I just can't get anymore mileage from the Asus mobo. Thanks for the support and knowledge sharing here. It's been great learning here with you gurus. 

Regards also to greenbrucelee!:wave:

Till next time!:wave:

Dundertaker:wave:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont be a stranger ..............keep in touch :wave:


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi linderman;

I'll be looking for a P4 3Ghz 1mb/800FSB chip and when I get it I'll inform you.

Thanks dude!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

someone in the states should be able to get you one on ebay easy enough, how much can a cpu cost to ship to asia ???????? for that matter asia has to have one hellva supply of them also ? is there an asian ebay ?


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Joe;

Last time a forum friend sent me 2 ram sticks DDR400 type from New Britain and it was around $5 as indicated in the postage stamp. Asian ebay and others like it are overpriced here and there is a no return policy on most of them. 

The last P4 I bought I had to look for in the internet for weeks until I found someone selling it for around $20..

I saw one add here that says a P4 3.2Ghz 2mb 800fsb s478 for $28 but I'm not sure if it will work on the p4u800-x mobo..Can't seem to verify..the manual says it can accomodate up to 3.5Ghz and 800fsb but the cache of 2mb it doesnt say...Can you check it out for me to be sure? I'd appreciate it very much.

Anyway, I'll be giving you a heads-up on it. 


Thanks!


----------

